# Thinking of moving to Minburi



## Paul Garrigan

Hi this is my first time posting on this website so Hi everyone. 

I've lived in Thailand for about nine years, but well away from Bangkok. I'm considering moving to Minburi. This is because I want to find a good but affordable school from my son. I have heard that Koom Klao School is worth a look. I was just wondering if there is anyone on the forum who lives in this area. I'm looking for information in regards to. 

Will I be able to find a relatively cheap townhouse? ( about 5,000 THB a month if possible?

Are there some good internet options around Minburi? I'm currently using and Ipstar set up and it's terrible. 

Most importantly, has anyone heard anything good or bad about Koom Klao School?


----------



## Dave0

*This area*



Paul Garrigan said:


> Hi this is my first time posting on this website so Hi everyone.
> 
> I've lived in Thailand for about nine years, but well away from Bangkok. I'm considering moving to Minburi. This is because I want to find a good but affordable school from my son. I have heard that Koom Klao School is worth a look. I was just wondering if there is anyone on the forum who lives in this area. I'm looking for information in regards to.
> 
> Will I be able to find a relatively cheap townhouse? ( about 5,000 THB a month if possible?
> 
> Are there some good internet options around Minburi? I'm currently using and Ipstar set up and it's terrible.
> 
> Most importantly, has anyone heard anything good or bad about Koom Klao School?


I lived in Minburi for the first year in Thailand but sorry that school I know nothing about it, it was over 4 years ago though, it is an ok area, the people are friendly and I had a good internet connection with true at that time.

I guess I would suggest going and having a few days looking around as all sorts of accommodation is available and I am sure in your range, sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Paul Garrigan

Thanks DaveO, we decided to just take a chance and move there. We find a nice house that seems reasonably priced and we are actually moving tomorrow. Hopefully it will be a good move because I want to stay put in one place while my son goes through school.


----------



## bhakta

Paul Garrigan said:


> Hi this is my first time posting on this website so Hi everyone.
> 
> I've lived in Thailand for about nine years, but well away from Bangkok. I'm considering moving to Minburi. This is because I want to find a good but affordable school from my son. I have heard that Koom Klao School is worth a look. I was just wondering if there is anyone on the forum who lives in this area. I'm looking for information in regards to.
> 
> Will I be able to find a relatively cheap townhouse? ( about 5,000 THB a month if possible?
> 
> Are there some good internet options around Minburi? I'm currently using and Ipstar set up and it's terrible.
> 
> Most importantly, has anyone heard anything good or bad about Koom Klao School?


Hi Paul,

I have some ex-pat friends who stay in Minburi. You can definitely get affordable housing there and you can get True or other companies to give you ASDL internet access for reasonable rates as long as you have a phone line installed.

Minburi used to be rather remote, but with the ring road operating it is not so far out any longer.


----------



## Paul Garrigan

We have made the move and so far so good. True Internet is coming on Friday; I went for 12 MB. My son likes the fact that we can practically touch the planes going over; luckily our air-con is quite noisy at night so the planes don't keep us awake. Next on the agenda if finding a gym.


----------



## JAFG

I've just moved to Minburi, living in Parway Chalet off Soi 190/1 Ramkanghaeng. There's a gym and all other sports facilities at the entrance to the moo bahn.


----------



## bkkfarang

Hi I live on soi 188 drop me a line we almost neighbors


----------



## JAFG

*Neighbours*



bkkfarang said:


> Hi I live on soi 188 drop me a line we almost neighbors


I was beginning to think I was the only Farang in the area!
I'm hoping to get a car soon, as its so far out of town, and having to rely on taxi's to get around, even to do simple things like shopping, is a bit of a pain! Have you been in Bangkok long? I've been here for just over a month.


----------



## bkkfarang

No your not the only one , but we are few out this way.
I understand the issue with doing anything out here. 
We are using taxis as well . 

The wife and I moved back from overseas mid July ,
it's been pretty lonely here , as we lived in an expat area before 
Returning to Thailand . 

Up for an English conversation any time , let me know if you 
Would like to meet for a drink and conversation . 

Welcome to Bangkok


----------



## JAFG

bkkfarang said:


> No your not the only one , but we are few out this way.
> I understand the issue with doing anything out here.
> We are using taxis as well .
> 
> The wife and I moved back from overseas mid July ,
> it's been pretty lonely here , as we lived in an expat area before
> Returning to Thailand .
> 
> Up for an English conversation any time , let me know if you
> Would like to meet for a drink and conversation .
> 
> Welcome to Bangkok


That would be really good, I'm on my own at the moment, my husband's coming out to join me sometime in October. 

I'm so busy during the week it's not too bad, but I get pretty lonely at the weekend, and my house is at least 1km into the Moobahn from Soi Ramkhamhaeng!

It would be good to have a bit of a social life!!!


----------



## tuandang8865

it is a great place, have fun with new place


----------



## bkkfarang

Sorry for the slow reply . Might I suggest we meet at S&P
for coffee or what ever .


----------



## JoYo

Hello!!!

Don't know if you still live in Parkway Chalet, we moved here last week with our young family and don't really know much about the area or what to do. 

Any insight would be great and appreciated! 

I am thinking i am the only expat in the complex!

Thanks,

Jo


----------

